# Pricing help!



## Javoltage (Feb 2, 2014)

I will be installing 4 recessed lights and a single pole in a living room 

And 2 lights with another extra single pole in a room

All remodel, no new construction 

What would be an estimated price for this, thanks!!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

javoltage said:


> i will be installing 4 recessed lights and a single pole in a living room
> 
> and 2 lights with another extra single pole in a room
> 
> ...


$1,862.93


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

$1275, sheetrock repair extra.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you want the price to include filling up your Civic with gas?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Lady of the house sounds interesting. Jeez, I hope it's the lady of the house.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Just how is this commercial?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would be around a grand, maybe $1250 if the attic is easy. Why would there be sheet rock repair?
If there is no attic I would probably be around the same price but no repairs


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

stars13bars2 said:


> Just how is this commercial?


Duh, he is using commercial electric cans.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Javoltage said:


> I will be installing 4 recessed lights and a single pole in a living room
> 
> And 2 lights with another extra single pole in a room
> 
> ...


Seriously man, if you can't even price your own side work then how can you make any money?

And just saying it's "all remodel" is pretty worthless. The variables are simply to great.
New work is one thing, but "remodel" tells us very little.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Thread moved to the appropriate section**


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Javoltage said:


> I will be installing 4 recessed lights and a single pole in a living room
> 
> And 2 lights with another extra single pole in a room
> 
> ...


Anywhere from $600 to 18,000.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Wouldn't be doing it as I suspect you're side jobbing.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Javoltage said:


> I will be installing 4 recessed lights and a single pole in a living room And 2 lights with another extra single pole in a room All remodel, no new construction What would be an estimated price for this, thanks!!


Will you bringing in a new dedicated circuit? How far is panel? How much is permit? Etc..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Permit fees can vary widely. How much is your permit fee? That will help us immensely.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow i just did 4 recessed lights and added an outlet to a deck and charged $200. Jesus i need to up my charges lol


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> Wow i just did 4 recessed lights and added an outlet to a deck and charged $200. Jesus i need to up my charges lol


On a side job?


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

I charge $200 to just wire a breaker and bring the circuit to that switch.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> Wow i just did 4 recessed lights and added an outlet to a deck and charged $200. Jesus i need to up my charges lol


 yea multiply youre prices by 4 or so


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Permit fees can vary widely. How much is your permit fee? That will help us immensely.


Serious question. Do you pull permits on these small jobs?


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> On a side job?


Yeah. Friend of the family. I've always charged too low. I replaced every outlet in this one ladies house. 33 of them i believe. Charged her $200


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Incubus311 said:


> Yeah. Friend of the family. I've always charged too low. I replaced every outlet in this one ladies house. 33 of them i believe. Charged her $200


Thats crazy so you pretty much charged $6 an outlet. Im at $18-$28 just to replace it.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> Serious question. Do you pull permits on these small jobs?


It depends. Pretty much HO choice on smaller jobs


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Incubus311 said:


> Wow i just did 4 recessed lights and added an outlet to a deck and charged $200. Jesus i need to up my charges lol


Did you arc-fault the new lighting. By code you need to.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Did you arc-fault the new lighting. By code you need to.


No matter what $200 hes almost workin for free.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Did you arc-fault the new lighting. By code you need to.


This was 6 months ago


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Even lights in te kitchen have to be arc fault?


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Can someone post some prices for basic things.. Outlet replace, fan install, dedicated line for microwave or whatever. What do you guys do for friends of the family? When it comes time to collect the loot i always feel bad and go with a low number. Help me man up!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Incubus311 said:


> Can someone post some prices for basic things.. Outlet replace, fan install, dedicated line for microwave or whatever. What do you guys do for friends of the family? When it comes time to collect the loot i always feel bad and go with a low number. Help me man up!



There is no such thing.

The only way to know is to calculate your actual business costs. And we can't do that for you.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

480sparky said:


> There is no such thing. The only way to know is to calculate your actual business costs. And we can't do that for you.


I am in commercial. Just do side jobs on occasion. Funny i just went to do one at my buddies dads house. He lost power to all the receptacles in his basement. I open the panel to check the breakers and they were fine. I traced the line to a gfci in his garage. Guess what.. It was tripped ha. They fed every outlet in his basement through a gfci! I charged $20


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Incubus311 said:


> I am in commercial. Just do side jobs on occasion. Funny i just went to do one at my buddies dads house. He lost power to all the receptacles in his basement. I open the panel to check the breakers and they were fine. I traced the line to a gfci in his garage. Guess what.. It was tripped ha. They fed every outlet in his basement through a gfci! I charged $20



I wouldn't have started the van for less than a c-note.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> There is no such thing.
> 
> The only way to know is to calculate your actual business costs. And we can't do that for you.


Actually their is such a thing. It is called Straight forward Pricing. Our business costs are not a fixed number so basing our pricing on them would be a constantly changing amount.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rewire said:


> Actually their is such a thing. It is called Straight forward Pricing. Our business costs are not a fixed number so basing our pricing on them would be a constantly changing amount.



Your contradiction in your post has been duly noted.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Incubus311 said:


> I am in commercial. Just do side jobs on occasion. Funny i just went to do one at my buddies dads house. He lost power to all the receptacles in his basement. I open the panel to check the breakers and they were fine. I traced the line to a gfci in his garage. Guess what.. It was tripped ha. They fed every outlet in his basement through a gfci! I charged $20


well everyone know electricians are only worth 20 bucks an hour


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Your contradiction in your post has been duly noted.


just because you type it does not make it true. No contradictions .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rewire said:


> just because you type it does not make it true. No contradictions .



If you can't see that absolute contradiction in your post, then you cannot be shown. None are so blind as one who refuses to see.










And as for typing it, the same applies to you, too. But of course, by now you'll refuse to see that as well.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> If you can't see that absolute contradiction in your post, then you cannot be shown. None are so blind as one who refuses to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you were shown yuou were wrong so you claim some unseen contradiction then when pressed you post pictures and claim you cant show it. Now you will continue to try and deflect from what I posted . 

You claimed no easy price guide was available, I disagree and have one.

you claim the only way to price was from knowing your business costs ,once again I disagree and proved the fallacy of this due to the fluid nature of business costs.


You went sideways with a claim of a contradiction. 

I disagreed 


you posted a cute picture and claimed an inability to prove your stance...which was just an attempt to not address the content of my post.


Maybe you just have a different definition of contradiction. 


In any case this has run its course and I don't feel the need to waste any more time in the pursuit. I have made my point quite clearly.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

rewire said:


> well everyone know electricians are only worth 20 bucks an hour


 right! Thats prolly y i cant get jobs at $100 an hour


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> Wow i just did 4 recessed lights and added an outlet to a deck and charged $200. Jesus i need to up my charges lol


You're crazy. I just lifted the cover off a panel to confirm there was no aluminum wire just to keep the insurance company happy. $150.00 cash.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

99cents said:


> You're crazy. I just lifted the cover off a panel to confirm there was no aluminum wire just to keep the insurance company happy. $150.00 cash.


I know but its always for friend or family. I should make a price list and then a discount for friends. And stick to it


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I was called to change out a bad flood light fixture. It was only a few blocks from me and i used their 1940s aluminum extension ladder. Turned out it was just a bad photo eye screwed into the socket. It was for an 80+ yr old lady that lived alone. I didnt charge her anything and i gotta ride the electric stair chair to her basement to put a spare bulb down there.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rewire said:


> I see you were shown yuou were wrong .........



Really? Where did you *prove *your point? Until you can show me that, we're done here.

Oh, yeah.... you typed it.

I guess if _rewire_ types it, it must be true.




You say 'a price' the OP is asking for exists. Pray tell, what is that price?


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

99cents said:


> You're crazy. I just lifted the cover off a panel to confirm there was no aluminum wire just to keep the insurance company happy. $150.00 cash.


Yessir, i dont understand why we sell our trade short. We have a skill that takes time and brains to obtain so why not charge for it?


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Incubus311 said:


> I know but its always for friend or family. I should make a price list and then a discount for friends. And stick to it


Those r the worst jobs.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> I know but its always for friend or family. I should make a price list and then a discount for friends. And stick to it


I work free for mom. My sister feeds me. 

Everyone else pays. I'm saving them from getting ripped off by some hack artist. That's my discount.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

99cents said:


> I work free for mom. My sister feeds me. Everyone else pays. I'm saving them from getting ripped off by some hack artist. That's my discount.


Totally agreed, but its funny my mom always wants to pay me. Cant tell her no so usually we agree on a steak and a 6 pack


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Staples1 said:


> right! Thats prolly y i cant get jobs at $100 an hour


No, the reason we don't get more money is because of trunckslamming sidejobbers that do not charge out enough to cover expenses.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> No, the reason we don't get more money is because of trunckslamming sidejobbers that do not charge out enough to cover expenses.


Which is because people don't think an electrician is worth as much as they charge.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> really? Where did you *prove *your point? Until you can show me that, we're done here.
> 
> Oh, yeah.... you typed it.
> 
> ...


$49.00


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

rewire said:


> I see you were shown yuou were wrong so you claim some unseen contradiction then when pressed you post pictures and claim you cant show it. Now you will continue to try and deflect from what I posted .
> 
> You claimed no easy price guide was available, I disagree and have one.
> 
> ...


While business costs are a floating target, you still need to forecast them and the easiest way to do that is through a fixed percentage. Then you compare budget to actual on a regular basis. 

So you're both right. Or both wrong.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

99cents said:


> While business costs are a floating target, you still need to forecast them and the easiest way to do that is through a fixed percentage. Then you compare budget to actual on a regular basis.
> 
> So you're both right. Or both wrong.


or contradicting :laughing:

all our costs are based on a percentage of revenue and until the revenue gets produced those costs are unknown. Our pricing guide is designed by using a multiplier and our highest wage.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

................


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> No, the reason we don't get more money is because of trunckslamming sidejobbers that do not charge out enough to cover expenses.


How can we stop that?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Staples1 said:


> How can we stop that?


You attempt to do an honest competitive analysis of who your real competition is. There are still people out there who will pay extra for quality, safety, convenience and peace of mind. If that wasn't the case, everybody would be driving around in ten year old Dodge Neons.


----------



## Javoltage (Feb 2, 2014)

Staples1 said:


> Will you bringing in a new dedicated circuit? How far is panel? How much is permit? Etc..


Yes I'm thinking of new dedicated circuit. Less than 200 ft away


----------



## Javoltage (Feb 2, 2014)

Incubus311 said:


> Wow i just did 4 recessed lights and added an outlet to a deck and charged $200. Jesus i need to up my charges lol


Lol exactly


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> Wow i just did 4 recessed lights and added an outlet to a deck and charged $200. Jesus i need to up my charges lol


 please tell me you live far far far north west in PA away from me in the southeast PA

$200 for all of that? Was it remodel or new con? Did you have to run a switchleg too?


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

sparkyforlife said:


> please tell me you live far far far north west in PA away from me in the southeast PA
> 
> $200 for all of that? Was it remodel or new con? Did you have to run a switchleg too?


You around philly?


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

bml215 said:


> You around philly?


about an hour north in the burbs


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

sparkyforlife said:


> about an hour north in the burbs


Nice, up around doylestown?


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

sparkyforlife said:


> please tell me you live far far far north west in PA away from me in the southeast PA $200 for all of that? Was it remodel or new con? Did you have to run a switchleg too?


Yes I ran a switchleg.. With a neutral . Im near philly


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

bml215 said:


> Nice, up around doylestown?


Souderton


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> Yes I ran a switchleg.. With a neutral . Im near philly


You 98?


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Incubus311 said:


> Wow i just did 4 recessed lights and added an outlet to a deck and charged $200. Jesus i need to up my charges lol


Wow, u way overcharged, must of out LEDs in huh?


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

Javoltage said:


> I will be installing 4 recessed lights and a single pole in a living room
> 
> And 2 lights with another extra single pole in a room
> 
> ...


 $1100.00 to $1300.00


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

Incubus311 said:


> Yeah. Friend of the family. I've always charged too low. I replaced every outlet in this one ladies house. 33 of them i believe. Charged her $200


 $825.00 @ $25ea,


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

bml215 said:


> You 98?


Passed their test, had a great interview. Did not get in


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Incubus311 said:


> Yeah. Friend of the family. I've always charged too low. I replaced every outlet in this one ladies house. 33 of them i believe. Charged her $200





Incubus311 said:


> Wow i just did 4 recessed lights and added an outlet to a deck and charged $200. Jesus i need to up my charges lol


You are joking, right? 



Incubus311 said:


> Can someone post some prices for basic things.. Outlet replace, fan install, dedicated line for microwave or whatever. What do you guys do for friends of the family? When it comes time to collect the loot i always feel bad and go with a low number. Help me man up!


$25/standard TR duplex receptacle
$320 Fan install (HO supplied) 3 wire fan box and fan control- with attic access, up from there
$180 dedicated 120v 15/20amp line- with basement panel and basement access to first floor, up from there
recessed lights start at $140/per plus $120/per switch leg, plus dimmer etc, that includes fishing and no to minimal drywall damage


----------

